# Now THIS is cool. 160 gig flash drive - oh my what a laptop



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

> 160gb flash drive? Why, that’s fine!
> by Danzuke on Feb 24, 2007 +
> Filed under: Da future Hard Drives Storage + Link to this page
> 
> ...


http://nextlust.com/160gb-flash-drive-why-thats-fine

:clap:


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

I wonder if there's any difference in read/write speeds for Flash drives?

Anyone know of any documentation?


----------



## milhaus (Jun 1, 2004)

According to Engadget, "No exact word on price, but we hear you might be looking at somewhere in the range of $80-$115 per gigabyte." Cough cough.


----------



## MacAngus (Aug 6, 2003)

Vexel said:


> I wonder if there's any difference in read/write speeds for Flash drives?
> 
> Anyone know of any documentation?


There must be. Compact flash cards are labeled with the write speed, for example 133x on lexar pros right now. But on the back of the box it will list a different read speed, genrally slower. But then again Sandisk has new cards that read and write at 40mb a second.

Whats the average read and write speeds of a HDD?


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

milhaus said:


> According to Engadget, "No exact word on price, but we hear you might be looking at somewhere in the range of $80-$115 per gigabyte." Cough cough.


Ouch!

no surprise, and it'll make $en$e in say, five years as components drop in price


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Remember what hard drive prices used to be like? Sometimes I wish I hadn't thrown out all my copies of MacWorld from the mid-'90s last year - it was eye-popping fun to look at old equipment price lists sometimes. Around $1000, often more, for not quite a gig or something like that. 

Optical drive prices were something else too, usually way higher than hard drive prices - I couldn't help but think about it last December when buying a nice new optical drive for my G5... and ended up paying about $60 after tax. :clap:


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

Macaholic said:



> Ouch!
> 
> no surprise, and it'll make $en$e in say, five years as components drop in price


Sure, for sizes similar to current notebook HDDs, but how about a flash drive of, say 10 GB as boot + apps + high-priority storage drive. You'd gain tons of battery power right there. Wouldn't be surprised to see something of the sort in the next year or so, say on a MacBook Pro.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

milhaus said:


> According to Engadget, "No exact word on price, but we hear you might be looking at somewhere in the range of $80-$115 per gigabyte." Cough cough.


those prices are crazy as i don't think enuf people keep their laptops long enuf to justify that kind of money for a hard drive


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

The Doug said:


> Remember what hard drive prices used to be like? Sometimes I wish I hadn't thrown out all my copies of MacWorld from the mid-'90s last year - it was eye-popping fun to look at old equipment price lists sometimes. Around $1000, often more, for not quite a gig or something like that.


I remember buying a Quantum (LaCie) Joule 540MB SCSI drive for $800. I was so frigg'n happy when it arrived from Quantum in Colorado.:lmao:


----------



## jamesB (Jan 28, 2007)

The Doug said:


> Remember what hard drive prices used to be like? Sometimes I wish I hadn't thrown out all my copies of MacWorld from the mid-'90s last year - it was eye-popping fun to look at old equipment price lists sometimes. Around $1000, often more, for not quite a gig or something like that.


The first hard drive I purchased was a 20 "MEGA"byte Micro science, it cost me $1100+change. I installed this in a portable computer, which had a 9" mono screen, was as big as a large suitcase, and weighed, I'd guess close to 50lbs.
Portable, just barely, and then only if you were having a good day.
I can't remember the exact year, but it was definitely pre-MS windows.

jb.


----------

